# Почему в ВУЗах нет предмета "Искусство джазовой импровизации&quot



## Valah (11 Сен 2010)

Закончив Музыкальную Академию, работая в ресторанах, столкнулся с тем что срочно нужно учиться импровизировать. В Академии, естественно, никто не рассказывал с чего начинать и где черпать знания. Приходится искать самому.
Может кто-то уже прошёл этот путь и может поделиться ценной информацией. Мой адрес [email protected]


----------



## bombastic (11 Сен 2010)

Сейчас я тебе отправлю школу джазовой импровизации, если не удобно заниматься у экрана, придется купить учебник, стоит около 500-600р, но навыков которые дает наш профессор) самому не получить.


----------



## vaniano (11 Сен 2010)

bombastic
Отправте мне тоже пожайлуста если можно?!
[email protected]

За ранее спасибо!


----------



## Evgen_abakan_muz (12 Сен 2010)

*bombastic*,
И мне пожалуйста
[email protected]


----------



## blackimp (12 Сен 2010)

Вышлите и на [email protected], пожалуйста


----------



## Dani (12 Сен 2010)

И мне пожалуйста:

[email protected]

Спасибо!


----------



## цезариус (12 Сен 2010)

А МНЕ МОЖНО ? ПОЖАЛУЙСТА. [email protected] СПАСИБО.


----------



## bombastic (12 Сен 2010)

Отправил всем


----------



## vaniano (12 Сен 2010)

Большое спасибо *bombastic*


----------



## nure-ll (12 Сен 2010)

И мне пожалуйста! [email protected]


----------



## Dani (12 Сен 2010)

И мне пожалуйста:

[email protected]

Спасибо!


----------



## oleg45120 (14 Сен 2010)

И мне пожалуйста! [email protected]


----------



## bombastic (15 Сен 2010)

Всем трудящимся отправил!! А вот ссылочки, я на неделю ухожу в офлайн, несмогу отсылать. Пожалуйте.
files.mail.ru/LVKJUB
files.mail.ru/5DV64W


----------



## oleg45120 (15 Сен 2010)

Книжка отличная! Много информации. Друзья, снимайте соло и учите фразы во всех тональностях!


----------



## akordeon.ua (15 Сен 2010)

Вышлите и мне пожалуйста на [email protected]
За ранее спасибо


----------



## Z_Pavel (16 Сен 2010)

Если можно, : [email protected]
Заранее благодарю!


----------



## kisel (17 Сен 2010)

Jeffrey Agrell - "Игры в импровизацию".
Толковая книга для музыкантов всех уровней - от новичков до педагогов и концертирующих исполнителей. Посвящена обучению (и самообучению) импровизации на ЛЮБЫХ инструментах. Рассматриваются важнейшие принципы обучения, в книге нет ни одной (!) ноты. 

Файлы перезалиты в Dropbox. 
Скачать

(Книга от корки до корки написана на английском. В Promt совать даже не пытайтесь, переводите сами)


----------



## vaniano (17 Сен 2010)

Большое спасибо *kisel*!
А где *part IV* GAME INDICES (стр.315...343)?


----------



## kisel (18 Сен 2010)

Книга попала ко мне через бог знает какие руки, сканировал не я. :unknown: 
стр. 315-343 - это указатель по разным играм (по алфавиту, по числу играющих и т.д.). Без него, конечно, неудобно, но если очень надо, то найти что-нибудь можно и так.


----------



## vaniano (18 Сен 2010)

Нет проблем!


----------



## Matvei13 (16 Окт 2011)

Потому-что самые талантливые найдут выход из любой ситуации.


----------



## Mikhayloff.ek (17 Окт 2011)

отправьте пожалуйста на [email protected]


----------



## Alexei (24 Окт 2011)

Есть на торрентах


----------



## bombastic (24 Окт 2011)

http://narod.ru/disk/28119797001/РЅРѕС‚С‹.rar.html

вот упаковал. все для вас)


----------



## tema (29 Окт 2011)

Вышлите пожалуйста и мне Вашу замечательную книжечку, за ранее большое спасибо! 
[email protected]


----------



## Valerii (30 Окт 2011)

*bombastic*,
Жаль, но ссылка не работает..

Пожалуйста, может вышлите на адрес [email protected]
С Уважением, Валерий!


----------



## Alexei (30 Окт 2011)

Valerii писал:


> Жаль, но ссылка не работает..



Вот ссылка которую bombastic имел ввиду.

Однако ссылка возможно скоро перестанет работать, вот поэтому нужно пользоваться torrents. Содержимое совпадает с точностью до md5sum с тем что в архиве:

Ю.Маркин - Школа джазовой импровизации. Часть 1. Теоретический курс (pdf)
Ю.Маркин - Школа джазовой импровизации. Часть 2. Хрестоматия - Сборник разностилевых, разножанровых и разнохарактерных пьес (pdf)

А также -- Джазовый словарь -- не было в архиве, но в курсе на него ссылаются.

Кроме того могут быть интересными ещё несколько (пока 6) нотных сборников Ю. Маркина


----------



## SashHen (13 Ноя 2011)

oleg45120 писал:


> Друзья, снимайте соло и учите фразы во всех тональностях!



Вы так себе представляете понятие "импровизация"?


----------



## oleg45120 (14 Ноя 2011)

*SashHen*,
Это не понятие импровизация. Это изучение джазового языка


----------



## Мигалыч (14 Ноя 2011)

А почему в ВУЗе нет предмета "Подбор по слуху"? Очень нужный предмет...детский сад- ей богу...После ВУЗа многие элементарной мелодии сыграть-гармонизовать не могут, хотя программы из "полотен" играют(по нотам выученные)...


----------



## uri (14 Ноя 2011)

потому что нужен комплекс предметов,если вы действительно хотите играть джаз.джазовая импровизация это не просто сел и заимпровизировал...согласен с уважаемым Олегом.чтобы импровизировать нужно перелопатить и переснимать кучу соло,чтобы впоследствии шаблоны собственные образовались...не говоря уже о том чтобы знать или хотя бы представление иметь о джазовой гармонии и стилистике,форме.есть пару сканов зарубежных школ.аккордеонных,на английском языке.могут быть подспорьем хорошим.кому надо вот ссылки:
http://files.mail.ru/K24GMC
http://files.mail.ru/Q4BWQG
но прежде всего, снимайте,друзья,снимайте!


----------



## SashHen (14 Ноя 2011)

*oleg45120*, просто не понял сразу, что вы имели в виду, да и есть у меня пара знакомых, которые под видом импровизаций выдают компиляции из снятых соло :accordion: , потому и переспросил!
А по поводу игры по слуху - да, печалька. Я сам этим с детства занимаюсь, спасибо родителям, и, хоть и не абсолютник, снимаю материал очень быстро, песни - так вообще мгновенно (Если это не джазня какая-нибудь заковыристая!). А вот многие мои однокурсникиколлеги по консе, частенько, с лучшей техникой, чем у меня, стоит у них убрать из-под носа ноты, превращаются в крупно-рогатый скот - т.е. мычат что-то и "шаг влево шаг вправо" не получается :dash:


----------



## Мигалыч (14 Ноя 2011)

Вот именно! А потом мучаются в поисках "работы". И потом...джаз(в широком понимании этого явления) если уж и практиковать серьёзно, то как правило начинают не в консах(там его по определению не предусмотрено) а с раннего детства, в муз. школе. И лучше в "донотном" периоде. Ну а если этого не случилось,-можно конечно в любом возрасте начинать, хотя бы попробовать...


----------



## Matvei13 (14 Ноя 2011)

Мигалыч писал:


> А почему в ВУЗе нет предмета "Подбор по слуху"?


В училищах точно есть! Просто этим не хотят заниматься, да и такие полотна дают, что студентам хотя бы академ выучить, не то,что подбором заниматься! В ВУЗах подбор и пр. опускается на уровень самостоятельной работы!


----------



## SashHen (14 Ноя 2011)

Matvei13 писал:


> В училищах точно есть!



Вы откуда? Просто в украинских училищах такого нет.

Matvei13 писал:


> такие полотна дают, что студентам хотя бы академ выучить, не то,что подбором заниматься!



Ну, не нравится - ПТУАрмиялюбой другой вариант, кто ж держит?


----------



## Matvei13 (14 Ноя 2011)

SashHen писал:


> Вы откуда? Просто в украинских училищах такого нет.


 Подбор и чтение нот с листа - комплекс, кот. должен проводится на уроке специальности - только никто этим не занимается! Также есть аккомп. практика.


----------



## SashHen (15 Ноя 2011)

Matvei13 писал:


> Подбор и чтение нот с листа - комплекс, кот. должен проводится на уроке специальности - только никто этим не занимается!



Чтением с листа на спец. немного занимался, но у меня преподаватель был из "старой гвардии" - у Ризоля учился, мои однокурсники со своими педагогами таким не страдали.


Matvei13 писал:


> Также есть аккомп. практика.



У нас по этому предмету было абсолютно тупейшее задание - написать за семестр обработку народной песни (типа это так от фонаря делается), на этом предмет закончился. В консе он был "виртуально".

Мораль такова - хочешь чему-то научиться - сиди и играй, пенять на образовательную систему все ж не стоит.


----------



## oleg45120 (15 Ноя 2011)

SashHen писал:


> Мораль такова - хочешь чему-то научиться - сиди и играй, пенять на образовательную систему все ж не стоит.


Полностью согласен. 
Либо обращайтесь к педагогам с эстрадных отделений


----------



## Дмитрий2008 (30 Янв 2012)

Боюсь, что одним только введением данного предмета проблемы не решить. Нужно перенаправлять целые потоки людей в эстрадно - джазовые учебные заведения. 

Могу поделиться своим опытом ведения дискуссий на данную тему - 
http://www.forumklassika.ru/showthread.php?t=22186


----------



## Дмитрий2008 (22 Фев 2012)

Цитата:


> Вот именно! А потом мучаются в поисках "работы". И потом...джаз(в широком понимании этого явления) если уж и практиковать серьёзно, то как правило начинают не в консах(там его по определению не предусмотрено) а с раннего детства, в муз. школе. И лучше в "донотном" периоде. Ну а если этого не случилось,-можно конечно в любом возрасте начинать, хотя бы попробовать...



Мигалыч, всё верно. А в академических ВУЗах нужен другой предмет - курс истории джаза на пару семестров, чтобы студенты получили представление в первую очередь о музыке, а не о том, как её делать.


----------



## Дмитрий2008 (25 Фев 2012)

Цитата:


> А почему в ВУЗе нет предмета "Подбор по слуху"? Очень нужный предмет...детский сад- ей богу...После ВУЗа многие элементарной мелодии сыграть-гармонизовать не могут, хотя программы из "полотен" играют(по нотам выученные)...



А у нас в ВУЗе был другой предмет, правда факультативно - аранжировка.


----------



## sergcv (28 Мар 2012)

Есть ли у кого Jazz Theory and Improvisation Studies for Accordion, 2nd Edition By Ralph Stricker очень давно ищу, вышлите пожалуйста на почту [email protected], за ранее благодарен. С Уважением, Сергей.


----------



## eXi (28 Мар 2012)

И мне пожалуйсто [email protected] , а то литературы увы очень мало для нас такого такой специализации.


----------



## Дмитрий2008 (28 Мар 2012)

Друзья, могу выслать Вам свой дипломный реферат - развитие исполнительства на баяне - аккордеоне в области эстрадно-джазовой музыки.


----------



## mosalekc (28 Мар 2012)

Дмитрий2008
Если не затруднит: [email protected]
Очень благодарен!


----------



## justgrilen (28 Мар 2012)

Будет интересно почитать. [email protected] Заранее благодарен.


----------



## Дмитрий2008 (28 Мар 2012)

Отправил.


----------



## sergcv (29 Мар 2012)

Очень рад ознакомиться:[email protected] С уважением Сергей.


----------



## Дмитрий2008 (29 Мар 2012)

Отправил. Если он кому-то еще будет нужен, присылайте уведомления сразу на мою почту - [email protected] - чтобы не заваливать тему однотипными сообщениями.

Также рекомендую к прочтению книгу Алексея Козлова - "Рок: истоки и развитие". Скачать можно здесь - 
http://www.moldovenii.md/resources/files/documents/2/5/2585de1ed20554d501bbb83ec
bdc0ac0_73.pdf


----------



## Nick (23 Апр 2012)

Вышлите и мне пожалуйста на [email protected]СПАСИБО!


----------



## romik_mozol (19 Июн 2012)

здравствуйте скиньте пожалуйста мне, если можете , ImprovisationGames , на [email protected]


----------



## supitacantora (20 Июн 2012)

здравствуйте скиньте пожалуйста мне, если можете , ImprovisationGames , на [email protected]


----------



## burdusha (20 Июн 2012)

Вышлите и мне пожалуйста на [email protected] СПАСИБО!


----------



## Виктор Д. (19 Июн 2013)

Коллеги! Пришлите, пожалуйста, и мне Школу импровизации, которую тут хвалили. Кто-нибудь из получивших - отправьте на
[email protected] Заранее благодарю всех, кто откликнется.

Коллеги, уточняю- интересуют Джазовые школы для аккордеона на английском - выше были ссылки, они уже не работают.
адрес - [email protected] Спасибо!


----------



## Bez (19 Июн 2013)

Присоединяюсь к просьбе. отправьте пожалуйста и мне на почту [email protected]
Спасибо!


----------



## tiam (20 Июн 2013)

Скиньте пожайлуста на почту [email protected] Спасибо


----------



## Radu_Roman (9 Янв 2014)

bombastic писал:[email protected] Please!


----------



## chyuk (12 Янв 2014)

Дмитрий2008, пожалуйста, поделитесь и со мной своей работой, за раннее благодарю  [email protected]


----------



## bombastic (12 Янв 2014)

отправьте реферат пожалуйста на [email protected]


----------



## realboyan (13 Янв 2014)

[email protected]

можна и мне? Спасибо!


----------

